# 75625, 75716 vs 75630 Appropriate Use/Documentation Help



## Chlrtrep (Jan 8, 2015)

Okay I need some opinions here.

My understanding of these codes is that the difference is cather placement.

75625 75716  two cather positions. Abd,  move catheter  then LE Run-Off

75630 one cather position Abd and run off from one positon.



So... I am at a new facility and they would like me to audit charges over last month.

There is one physician that never states catheter position in aorta with doing abdominal aortagrams and Bilateral LE run-offs.  His dictation includes all the appropriate anatomy and vessels. On occassion he does dictate catheter positioned at infra renal for abdominal aortagram then gives full reports of abdominal aorta and then proceeds to report on ilacs femoral, popiteal ect...  But never states catheter repostioned to area above iliac bifurcation. 

I reviewed films and it does not that the catheter is repostioned. However there are  seperate injections. Injection  Abdominal Aorta only in multiple views.  Then there is another injection for the bilateral run-off. So it appears to be one catheter position for both Abd and the BFA with run offs.

How would you code this.

Based on what I read in dictation it would be 76530

However this facility codes 75625   75716

When I discuss with staff the state becasue there are two different injections.  Not one fluid injections.

Let me know you thoughts.  I am discussing with physician to clearly didctate in the future appropriate catheter position. However I need to address this current charge/coding issue now since I am aware.

Any help would be appreicated.


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree with you. I would code 75630 unless catheter end position was documented to be moved from initial injection site to a position above the bifurcation.

HTH


----------

